# How old are your pets?



## Shantara (27 April 2013)

Just wondering really  
Pictures too please!!

I have a 15yr old border collie X called Annie and a 14yr old standardbred called Ned!

Here's the old girl







And of course, Neddy


----------



## OpalFruits (27 April 2013)

13 year old cat called Marbles and a 6 year old ID x TB called Connie 

Have forgotten my photobucket password so no pictures


----------



## Slightlyconfused (27 April 2013)

7 year old collie
11 year old King Charles
1 year (today ) collie

Two 2 year old rabbits
3 year old rabbit 
2 year old rabbit


22 year old mare welsh x
14 year old mare wb
12 year old tb
18 year old appy

 god that's a list!


----------



## madmav (27 April 2013)

Getting to the worrying best-before type age (but then so am I). Horse is 23, dog 12. Both given us health scares of late.


----------



## pippixox (27 April 2013)

i have a 7 year old black cat called Cat ! (not sort for catherine she really is just called cat)- 
15 year old ex-racer Gilly
10 year old Knabstupper Dotty (origonal name i know!!! proper name aero, but dotty suits personality!)

havnt got on photobucket or anything yet


----------



## Britestar (27 April 2013)

Cats : 8,8, 7, 7, 6, 5, and 10months
Horses: 22, 21, 18, 17, 12, and 5
Dog : 3


----------



## Copperpot (27 April 2013)

8 year old Dobermann - Tia
7 year old jack russell - Dooley
3 year old staffy x - Milo
2 year old terrier x (foster dog) - Snowy
4 month old jack russell - Vixen
10 year old connie x tb - Frolic
9 year old ISH - Chester


----------



## Jools2345 (27 April 2013)

14yr old small mutley dog

12yr old 1/4 staff, 1/4 bull terrier, 1/2 jack russel

6yr old lurcher

ferrets ages , unknown but v old rescue, another rescue at least 7yrs, 4yrs  and 3yrs

cob cross 6yrs

daughters ISH X 17yrs


----------



## cambrica (27 April 2013)

2 x Cob mares both about 23
1 x Sec A 12yrs
1 x Sec A 7yrs
1 x Sec D 4yrs
1 x Bearded collie 4 yrs
4 x Orpington hens 2 Yrs
2 x budgies ?? Not old though
1 x tortoise called 007 (born 2007) who will outlive us all !


----------



## mynutmeg (27 April 2013)

My collie dog is 9 1/2 and my mare is 8


----------



## StormyMoments (27 April 2013)

Rio (horse) 8 years old
Taz (horse) 12 years old
Chip (dog) 8 years old
Noodle (cat) 18 years old
Terri (guinea pig) 7 years old
Toni (guinea pig) 9 years old
Timmi (guinea pig) 8 years old 
Kermit (whites tree frog) 14 years old
Gareth (gecko) 12 years old
Slinky (boa constrictor) 25 years old


----------



## Rollin (27 April 2013)

My first horse a ride and drive gelding 15.3hh is now 34 years young and I still ride him.

I know nothing of his breeding but am convinced he is a part bred CB which is what got me hooked on the breed.


----------



## micramadam (27 April 2013)

20 year old Fjord gelding  - Norman
7 year old Dutch Warm Blood mare - Breitlingh
3 year old Dutch Warm Blood colt - Four Seasons
12 year old Mongrel dog (looks like a black bear!) - Zack aka Nobby!
3 year old Dachshund bitch - Dasher
4 year old Guinea pig - Domino
5 fish of various sorts  - catfish called Dyson, goldfish called Fish, 3 others called 1,2 & 3!


----------



## ATrueClassAct (27 April 2013)

Horsey - 24
Cats - 9&10 
Guinea pigs- 2


----------



## EmmaC78 (27 April 2013)

Two cats who are both 12, one horse who is 18 and two ponies who are 16.


----------



## tessybear (27 April 2013)

Holly German shorthaired pointer- 7 years old 






Bailey Jack Russel- 4 years old






Oscar- 16 years young






Tessy Bear Traditional Cob-10 years old






Dolly  cob Cross unknown- 3 days old







sorry if photos are huge !!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 April 2013)

Left to right, Zak, rising three, his full brother Bear and Brig, rising ten:






And another of Bear, cos he's so damned handsome!






And Zak, who was NOT meant to be in this picture of Brig!!






Beau, just turned eleven:






Abbie, get posting in the dog section about that gorgeous pointer!!


----------



## armchair_rider (27 April 2013)

Henry 18ish - don't know exactly, he was a stray who moved in.


----------



## willhegofirst (27 April 2013)

Cats Sprite 15, Taz 4 and Sprite still really does not like Taz, and gives him a hard time.
Spinonies Bea 7 Skye 3
Connemara Faolan rising 11 
Chickens x6 between 2yrs and 7yrs


----------



## Megibo (27 April 2013)

Jasper (cat) 4 years old
Meg (horse) 14 years old next month
Nesta (horse) 13 years old next month
Guinness (dog) 11 years old next month
Nico (dog) 3 years old in October


----------



## LollyDolly (27 April 2013)

Lottie (on the left), 8 year old Collie x German Shepard and Desmond (on the right) 21 month old Border Collie:








Henry, 2.5 year old Chinchilla (they can live up into their 20's so he's still only a baby!!)








Casper, 10 month old Chinchilla:








And of course, Sandy pony who is 7:


----------



## Goldenstar (27 April 2013)

TB seven 
KWPN 14 
ID i3
Clydesdale / welsh d 13
Lab dog  13 not so well ATM poor boy
Lab bithches 7 and 9
Cat nearly 15
Lots of older ones it seems .


----------



## horseluver4eva (27 April 2013)

I have a just turned 6 year old thoroughbred called Jack






A 5 year old staffie called izzy






And this is my old mare, who i have got back and now she is partly mine and her previous owners. although she stays with her previous owner, i still go up to ride her and things. Regret selling her with all my heart and even though ive still got her i want her to be all mine! i love her dearly. She is a beautiful 19 year old cob x hackney


----------



## PolarSkye (27 April 2013)

Fred - border collie/jrt cross is 7

Daisy - border collie/unknown cross is 3

Kali (aka PolarSkye) - Polish sporthorse is about 13'ish

Love them all dearly.

P


----------



## armchair_rider (27 April 2013)

Love the Chinchilla. Does anyone else have a pet Henry who likes being cuddled in such fashion?


----------



## Rhodders (27 April 2013)

I have 4 ponies
1 midget bay 5 years
1 midget chestnut 13 years
1 welsh d dark bay 3 years
1 haflinger 9 years - palomino


----------



## Rhodders (27 April 2013)

then I have 
1 boxer girl aged 7
1 boxer boy aged unkown but he's older than the girl
1 ragdoll cat aged 2
and 6 chickens who only get to live as long as they can avoid the fox for


----------



## rara007 (27 April 2013)

14YO pony,
11YO Cocker Spaniel (A Henry!)
6YO Horse
14 month corn snake
8 month corn snake
6 weeks rat!


----------



## mandwhy (27 April 2013)

Horse is 6, pony is 2

Two lizards about a year old

A rabbit who is 7ish 

A cat who is 19 and doing pretty well!


----------



## freckles22uk (27 April 2013)

Freckles... shes 15 this year







Harley (freckles son) 7 this year 







Ticky she will be 13 this year 







Apache (Tickys son) hes 3 in June, I had sold him, but hes ended coming back home :-/ 







Penny.. shes 8 in November 







Foxy... she will be 9 on Monday 







also have 3 cats Tia and Nala are 6 ( I think) and Panda must be 4  but I cant fine pics of those..


----------



## catxx (27 April 2013)

2X 7 year old rabbits
A 16 year old Cat
And a couple of fish tanks with critters of various ages, the oldest is an 8 year old Amano Shrimp!!


----------



## Echo24 (28 April 2013)

3 year old dog and 7 year old guinea pig!


----------



## That old chestnut (30 April 2013)

Dog: 18 months
Cat: 2 years
Cat: 10 months
3 rabbits: 3 years
14 chickens: 10 months to 3 years ( not strictly pets)
Pony: 9 years


----------

